# Υλικά Ηλεκτρονικών > Εξαρτήματα & Datasheets >  >  thermally conductive kapton tape! ΠΟΥ ΒΡΙΣΚΟΥΜΕ ΕΛΛΑΔΑ? ΩΕΩ?

## SRF

Η ερώτηση είναι για ευρεση μονωτικής ταινίας θερμαπαγωγης σε Χ μέτρα, ώστε να κοβουμε όσο απαιτείται κατά περίπτωση! Υλικό Καπτον (πολυαμίδιο σε πλαστικοποιημένο φιλμ) ! 
Ξερει κανενας να πουλάε Ελλάδα? ΠΟΥ, ΠΟΣΟ, ΠΟΙΟΣ? που έλεγε κάποτε και ο Χ.Ο. !!!  :Smile:

----------


## leosedf

Την κίτρινη εννοείς? http://batteryworld.gr/kapton-tapes/...ton-50mm-x-33m
Αν και δε νομίζω να είναι θερμοαγώγιμη.

----------


## Gaou

εκτος του ότι δεν ειναι θερμοαγώγιμη οπως σωστα ειπε ο κωνσταντίνος να προσέξεις και το πάχος της καθότι κυκλοφορούν σε διάφορα.

https://www.skroutz.gr/c/653/auokoll...se=kapton+tape  εχει και το grobotronics .

----------


## SRF

Παιδες αναφερομαι σε κάτι τέτοιο 

https://adhesive-tape-converting.mbk...m-tapes/kapmt1

https://www.stockwell.com/data-sheets/thermal-k275.pdf 
https://www.tme.eu/gr/en/details/kap...ronik/kap-1-p/

----------


## tsimpidas

https://www.easytechnology.gr/plerop...f=bestprice.gr

----------


## SRF

Δυστυχως κανενα απο αυτα δεν ειναι αυτο που αναζητω! Το κακο ειναι ότι εδώ δεν δινουν χαρακτηριστικά κανενας τους! Πχ οι ταινίες καπτον παραπανω. Αν ειναι κανονικό καπτον δεν ειναι θερμαγώγιμες, ενώ αν ειναι Kapton MT είναι θερμαγωγιμες!!!

----------


## leosedf

Δεν νομίζω ότι έχεις τύχη στην Ελλάδα πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα.

----------

SRF (06-04-19)

----------


## SRF

> Δεν νομίζω ότι έχεις τύχη στην Ελλάδα πάνω σε αυτό το θέμα.



ε... εμείς εδώ στην Ψωροκωσταινα...  :Smile:

----------


## Hulk

http://www.acdcshop.gr/thermallycond...95.html?page=2

----------


## leosedf

> http://www.acdcshop.gr/thermallycond...95.html?page=2



https://www.tme.eu/gb/details/kap_1_...ronik/kap-1-p/
http://www.marelectronics.gr/product...ge=189&lang=en

----------


## sabouras

μηπως σου κανει https://eu.mouser.com/Tools-Supplies...kapton&FS=True  ;
Τουλαχιστον σε 2 - 3 ημερες μπορεις να το εχεις

----------

